# 'Nothing special' ABT's



## spoolinaz (Jun 26, 2012)

Did these up last weekend. cream cheese, turkey lil smokies, maple bacon. Hit with a bit of standard rub and BBQ sauce. After 2 hours or so at 250, the peppers were dead soft, just how the wife and I like them. The BBQ sauce really adds just the last bit of flavor they need. The maple bacon was a bit much, overpowered the taste of the pepper. Good all around though! As you will see, not all of the little guys made it to the finished pic...


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2012)

Spoolinaz, morning.....  Nice job on the ABT's....  Everything smoked, by the members here, is special.....     Dave


----------



## jack07 (Jun 27, 2012)

They look very tasty


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 27, 2012)

ABT's look great.  :drool


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2012)

What do you mean "Nothing Special" all ABT's are special.

Great Job!


----------



## spoolinaz (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments!

Sqwib- Your cheesesteak fatty has inspired me to make something special. Gonna do ABT's 'wit wiz'


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2012)

Spoolinaz said:


> Thanks for all the comments!
> 
> Sqwib- Your cheesesteak fatty has inspired me to make something special. Gonna do ABT's 'wit wiz'


Sounds like you know how to order a cheesesteak the right way!

Just watch, the Wiz may run out completely.

Try a purse cut, wrap in bacon, lay in a muffin pan purse cut up.

I done my Chili peppers this way.

























Let them cool a tad before removing and you won't loose any of that gooey goodness!


----------



## spoolinaz (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice! Would've figured you would have done something similar. Was actually thinking of mixing the cheese with cream cheese to keep the consistency a little more solid.

On the steaks- yeah, was only to Pats once though. Talking about a nerve racking ordering experience! I was well practiced though. Only thing I screwed up was ordering a drink at the steak window. Cheesesteaks are definitely one of my favorite things. Grew up on them from our local pizza shops though, yummy and chewy fresh baked pizza dough rolls.. Chipped steak, FO, mush, american cheese and mayo is my go to combo. Just wish I could get Amoroso's out this way...


----------

